

The 10 Most Amazing Electronic Clothes Of the Century - rhymetime
http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/06/the-10-most-amazing-electronic-clothes-of-the-century/

======
jamesbritt
Very cool stuff.

Anyone here doing wearable tech / eTextile stuff? I've just started poking
around in it.

